# Black Tank Rinser



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We are wanting to install a internal black tank rinser and would like some input as to the best one. We do not want one that rinses from the top of the toilet, but in the tank itself. Which one of the following: Tornado, Quickie or No fuss flush? is the easiest to install and the best black tank rinser to install in a 31 RQS TT? Which one do you recommend and any information on your experience in the installation would be great.

Thanks,

Linda


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> Quickie and No Fuss are basically the same thing. Both work well and are essentially fool proof. The Tornado does work better, but with moving parts, is more prone to fail. It does not fail often though, and most times it just jams and then acts as a Quickie. Sometimes however, it comes apart and then is no good and must be replaced.
> 
> Randy


In the two years i have had my Tornado installed I have never had a single problem .. and during that time -- I have never heard of anyone that had a problem with the Tornado either...

I like the Tornado -- does the same thing as the QF but with a spinning head to spread the water all around.....

NOW THAT FLUSH KING OF MINE BROKE AFTER A YEAR -- WHAT A P.O.S!!!!

Ghosty


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Tornado


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wait a minute. I have had my flush king for a year and use it a lot since I have not installed a Tornado flush and mine works great. I do have a tornado on order, should be here tomorrow.

I will still use my flush king, if for nothing else just to see if anything floats by. That way I know its cleaned out.


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

Having one, no matter which one is better them not having one at all. I have the flush king and have been very happy with it. They both have their positives and negatives, I decided to go with the flush king because it was very easy to get started with and I am not the most mechanically incline person: dunno: it was perfect for me.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't have one and after spending the day giving the Outback a "high Colonic" I will be getting one. That is one messy job I don't want to do again.

I'll watch this post and make my decision from the responses.

Wayne


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

luv2rv said:


> I'll watch this post and make my decision from the responses.


 X2. i think i should get one too.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

luv2rv said:


> after spending the day giving the Outback a "high Colonic" I will be getting one. That is one messy job I don't want to do again.
> Wayne


OMG!!! LMBO!! Gave the old OB a "high colonic" did ya??






















Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

sgalady said:


> after spending the day giving the Outback a "high Colonic" I will be getting one. That is one messy job I don't want to do again.
> Wayne


OMG!!! LMBO!! Gave the old OB a "high colonic" did ya??






















Darlene








[/quote]

Now that is funny? Paul does that poopy work? Otherwise I think everything is hooked up to septic or sewer all the time.


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

ok, I' have to ask. What is a "high colonic" and how does one do this to the OB?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

caseyclan said:


> ok, I' have to ask. What is a "high colonic" and how does one do this to the OB?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Either Quickie or Tornado.

I chose the Quickie because I believe that the moving head of the Tornado will eventually fail from being in such a "harsh" environment. However, to date I have not heard of any problems with the Tornado spinner failing.

Wishing you the best of relief









Jim


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

A cleaning of the Colon.....I will leave it at that.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought the Quicky for the afore mentioned fear of a failure of the tornado (I'm an engineer and have seen that reliability is often proportional to the number of parts involved







). Anyway, install is very similar between the two so pick the one you are comfortable with and do the install.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Quickie Flush for me. I'm pretty sure there's been at least 1 person here who blew the head off their Tornado, and another who's Tornado would not spin, out of the box. And that's just on this board.

People who use moving flush devices are shifty, and not to be trusted.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

The Quickie Flush was an easy install and works great.


----------

